

Eurozone debt web: Who owes what to whom? - prime7
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15748696

======
Egregore
It seems that Greece doesn't owe the biggest sum of money, why then does it
causes such big problems?

~~~
AndrewDucker
Because it's the country that can't pay its debts. Liquidity is more important
than total value. A country with massive debts that can pay the interest is
fine. A country with small debts that can't pay them is in real trouble.

